# Here's an Albert King style bending lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Made this one up last night - 

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-72.php

Many others like SRV, Bonamassa, Clapton, etc have played many licks similar to this.

Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Albert's style*

Nice stuff Robert! 
Two of my faves...Bending notes and vibrato, which is why I love the blues and jazz guitar.When I play my guitar, it's like singing without the words. In fact I tend to follow the vocals in music or be a "vocalist" thru my giutar
'cause it just feels right.
I'm sure you understand. :food-smiley-004:
Have a good one! Jan


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cool...

and on a side note, your guitar faces are awesome!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

hehe, thanks guys - I can't help the guitar faces! It takes more effort to do those big bends, so I guess I need the guitar face to help me find strength. 

Yes Jan, playing blues is like singing to me too. Trying to play good, strong lines, something Albert King was a master at.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Love that Albert King lick.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice tone!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Robert - excellent site, videos and lessons. Thanks for that.

I've visited your site many times in the past few years based on links posted by others but have now added to favourites and will be coming to visit more frequently.

I think you just sold me on a Cool Cat Drive lol.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot! The Cool Cat Drive is really nice, and it only costs peanuts, so get one.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I've also visited your site from time to time. Your video lessons are some of the best I've seen.


----------

